# The Ultimate Resource For Improving Your F2L Efficiency



## Caden :) (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello everyone! I've been working on a big project for a few weeks now and I've finally finished a big chunk of it. I made a Google spreadsheet with *538* F2L algorithms and cases. This includes and is not limited to, every last slot case from each angle, every last 2 slot cases where you can take advantage of empty slot tricks, full CLS, every FL case for F <RU> F', and much much more. If you want to learn new F2L algorithms to improve your F2L, then go check it out here and have fun learning. If you have any subset ideas that you would like to see on the sheet or you want to be a part of the team working on the sheet, then just send me over a message and I will get back to you. I absolutely love working on algorithm sheets like this one which is an algorithm index containing sheets for pretty much any algorithms you'd ever need for any event so definitely let me know if you have any ideas. If you appreciate this F2L sheet, then I would really appreciate it if you checked out the YouTube channel that I run where I pretty much just upload solves and F2L tricks (going to start this more soon). The link is over at https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMig-YLPT2VESuyzPO2iafw. Thanks for reading and have fun improving your F2L.


----------



## Ravagerous (Nov 9, 2020)

Count me in. Subscribed!


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 9, 2020)

CadenG05 said:


> Hello everyone! I've been working on a big project for a few weeks now and I've finally finished a big chunk of it. I made a Google spreadsheet with *538* F2L algorithms and cases. This includes and is not limited to, every last slot case from each angle, every last 2 slot cases where you can take advantage of empty slot tricks, full CLS, every FL case for F <RU> F', and much much more. If you want to learn new F2L algorithms to improve your F2L, then go check it out here and have fun learning. If you have any subset ideas that you would like to see on the sheet or you want to be a part of the team working on the sheet, then just send me over a message and I will get back to you. I absolutely love working on algorithm sheets like this one which is an algorithm index containing sheets for pretty much any algorithms you'd ever need for any event so definitely let me know if you have any ideas. If you appreciate this F2L sheet, then I would really appreciate it if you checked out the YouTube channel that I run where I pretty much just upload solves and F2L tricks (going to start this more soon). The link is over at https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMig-YLPT2VESuyzPO2iafw. Thanks for reading and have fun improving your F2L.


this will help.


----------

